# Black Comedy



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Terrible incidents and Dark Subjects, with ironic funny twists; that's Black Comedy! Being that it's one of my favorite genre's, I decided to start a thread. As sarcastic a bunch as we are here and on other boards with odd tastes in movies, this shouldn't be that hard to come up with a few. What are your favorites?

Mine INPO:

1. *The Monster Hunter* 
2. *Jawbreaker* 
3. *Army of Darkness* 
4. *Eating Raoul* 
5. *Heathers* 
6. *Drop Dead Gorgeous* 
7. *Return of the Living Dead I & II* 
8. *Beetlejuice* 
9. *Addams Family and Addams Family Values* 
10. *Young Frankenstein*


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Great topic! Here are my favorites:

1. Young Frankenstein (a classic)
2. Beetlejuice
3. Return of the Living Dead
4. Evil Dead 2
5. The Fearless Vampires Killers.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I forgot the *Re-Animator* series. I think it more than qualifies in this genre. It's also a genuine Horror Film, and a Sci-Fi flick.

Rocky, how in god's name can you like *The Fearless Vampire Killers* or *Return to Salems Lot?* Just curious, not trying to step on your toes or nothing.  The rest of your list is as cool as a cucumber!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Well Sinister there's things in life you can't explain.  I think these two movies fall into this category. I don't think Fearless Vampire Killers is that bad but I know A Return to Salem's lot is awful. But somehow, I like them! Again, I really can't explain these things...


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always considered Ginger Snaps and Ginger Snaps 2 to be Black Comedies somewhat. So I'm-a gonna pick those two flicks.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Giving this one the bump. There have since been members who have joined who might contribute to this thread.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm one of em Sin!
I really loved Jawbreaker, they need to air it on the USA channell again.
I liked Beetlejuice, too.
The Return of the Living Dead movies
Evil Dead 2, and Army of Darkness
I want to say Cabin Fever, it was kind of like black comedy at times.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You are right. *Cabin Fever *did play out as a black comedy at times as did *The Devil's Rejects. *There are a lot of films that have those moments, or so many of them, they squeak dangerously close to being such a film. Good call, writer!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Sin! Yeah Devils Rejects did play out as one too, at times. Didn't think of that one!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

What about Edward Scissorhands. wouldnt that one fit here. Its one of my favorites. I also loved Devils Rejects and BeetleJuice.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Edward Scissorhands *could be interpreted as a Black Comedy. I don't care for it too much myself, but it is one. :xbones:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

What about *Shaun of the Dead *- would that fall under this category.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

what about...

Very Bad Things.
Four Rooms


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Most Terry Gilliam movies (Brazil, Time Bandits, The Fisher King, 12 Monkeys) fall under the category of black comedy as do the movies by the Coen brothers (Fargo, Raising Arizona, The Ladykillers).
I've also heard good things about Delicatessen, but I have never seen it.
Don't forget about Dr. Strangelove either.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Shaun of the Dead *and *Four Rooms *are also two of my favorite black comedies.


----------

